# General > Business >  Voters Urged To Check Their Poll Cards

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Voters Urged To Check Their Poll Cards*


Poll cards for people across the Highlands who are registered to vote in the UK Parliamentary Election will start to be issued from Wednesday onwards (20 November).   Already 185,469 people living in the Highlands are registered to vote in the UK Parliamentary election.   [Read Full Article]

----------

